# Space Jam: A New Legacy (July 16, 2021)



## Arya Stark (Feb 22, 2014)

​
Yes ladies and gentleman, it's happening 






> Space Jam is one of the more bizarre films made in the 90′s. It seems like one of those films that was proposed in a board room and due to corporate politics no one had the balls to shoot down what is obviously the most balls ass crazy movies ever made.
> 
> I can just see it now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 22, 2014)

And they say Kobe tries too hard to act like Jordan.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 22, 2014)

kekekekekekekekekeke


----------



## Atem (Feb 22, 2014)

This is amazing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2014)

Nothing is fucking sacred anymore!?


----------



## Cromer (Feb 22, 2014)

>LeBronze over Kobe


There my sides go. Byebye sides!


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3tkaVcYgPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Just curious about which 5 current NBA stars will the antagonists use for their talent.  Keep in mind they must have interesting personalities, be well known, and not have a problem being minor characters in a LeBron centered film.  

My choices would be:

Chris Paul
Kevin Durant
Carmelo Anthony
Blake Griffin 
Dwight Howard

Oh yeah, I'd also throw in Kevin Hart and Kevin James for comedic effect.  You know based off the formula from the original Space Jam.

What cast would yall prefer?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2014)

Did not think that anyone would ever want to make a sequel to this.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 22, 2014)

Sadly it will not have that feeling the first one had.


----------



## Varg (Feb 22, 2014)

> UPDATE: According to Brian Windhorst at ESPN, LeBron?s reps have already  the report. So? uh, never mind, I guess.



This ain't happening.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sadly it will not have that feeling the first one had.



Exactly, at that point Mike was already immortalized.

Bron is still shaping his legacy.

Then again, someone told me he'll be Top 4 ALL TIME if he three peats.

This is the era we live in.

Hype Era.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 22, 2014)

shashank41 said:


> This ain't happening.



Movie is happening but Lebron isn't confirmed. Maybe I should ask a mod to edit title.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2014)

shashank41 said:


> This ain't happening.



Greatest rejection since one Wile E. Coyote detonated a small cache of well timed explosives at the rim, to block Bupkis from getting a critical bucket late in the game.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 22, 2014)

> Well, the old adage is true. Those who do not study history are doomed to repeat it. Space Jam 2 is officially in development. And Lebron James is going to be the protagonist.


Except when they studied history, they'd realise they made 230 million at the box office off of a film that cost 80 million to make. That being said, I doubt the new film will be a success; kids nowadays have a different mindset.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't know, on one hand, I don't believe Looney Tunes are as popular as they used to be.

on another, it's quite difficult for an animated film to not do well, if this is marketed well (which I believe it will be) it should do fine.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2014)

Dream said:


> Did not think that anyone would ever want to make a sequel to this.



Preet if your tastes were any worse it would literally be a pile of shit resting on your tongue.

All 2 needs to be successful is to keep Kevin Durant and Dwight Howard as far from it as fucking possible.


----------



## Es (Feb 22, 2014)

Preet a shit                                                       .


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Preet if your tastes were any worse it would literally be a pile of shit resting on your tongue.
> 
> All 2 needs to be successful is to keep Kevin Durant and Dwight Howard as far from it as fucking possible.



KD all day. I agree that Dwight Howard can go suck a dick though. I've lost all respect for that grinning jackass.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2014)

Vice said:


> KD all day. I agree that Dwight Howard can go suck a dick though. I've lost all respect for that grinning jackass.



If he doesn't talk at all then maybe. If you think he should ever be in a movie where he speaks, go watch Thunderstruck and then come back to me.


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2014)

It's Space Jam, it's not like the original guys, or even Jordan, were great actors.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2014)

Vice said:


> It's Space Jam, it's not like the original guys, or even Jordan, were great actors.



Well yeah they are all going to suck at acting but KD takes it to the next level. He can be involved, just no talking .


----------



## Vice (Feb 22, 2014)

All I know is that Daffy Duck better have a bigger role in this friend.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2014)

Daffy's redemption starts here. The toons could use some coaching on their defense this time around as well. I suggest zone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 22, 2014)

Be funny if they call it Space Jam 2. Because I'm sure kids today remember the original.


----------



## Rindaman (Feb 22, 2014)

Just realized this is Warner's answer to GOTG.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2014)

Every black child in America knows what Space Jam is.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Just realized this is Warner's answer to GOTG.


Looney Tunes and basketball?

I think they had this idea because the Lego Movie was successful. Since the audiences responded well to a movie about Legos, they might also love to go see a movie about iconic cartoon characters + the best basketball player since MJ. 

Too bad for them the King just sunk their ship. Ain't no one in the NBA gonna say yes to this movie after the King turned it down. They'll have be forced to think of something original.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2014)

He didn't turn it down. In fact he just said he'd be open to the idea.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2014)

Platinum said:


> The toons could use some coaching on their defense this time around as well. I suggest zone.



Plat acting as if Yosemite Sam didn't anchor the fuck out of the Toon's D.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Preet if your tastes were any worse it would literally be a pile of shit resting on your tongue.
> 
> All 2 needs to be successful is to keep Kevin Durant and Dwight Howard as far from it as fucking possible.



I enjoyed the movie and all but it was legitimately a bad movie.


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2014)

Tunes need foghorn to play like a big ma...er...chicke...um... authoritative this time around and take charge of the paint


----------



## Garfield (Feb 23, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Be funny if they call it Space Jam 2. Because I'm sure kids today remember the original.


Would be surprised if many of them even know looney tunes.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 23, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> He didn't turn it down. In fact he just said he'd be open to the idea.


Ah I see. Then I wonder which players he'll be kicking ass then if he decides to give it a go.

KD probably won't be a part of this since he's already getting stomped by Lebron irl. He won't want the Monstar stealing his talent to lose to Lebron too.  

Assuming they go the same route as the not so good first movie did.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 23, 2014)

>_Space Jam_

I...I remember that


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2014)

If this does happen, then *this *better happen:

[youtube]j71HTYEuos8[/youtube]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 23, 2014)

They're going to ruin my childhood are'nt they?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2014)

LeBron says no for now, he'll probably change his mind.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm all for this.

Welcome back to the jam.

[YOUTUBE]YrMOxASAmP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

Holy shit...I don't know how to feel about this. so random.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 24, 2014)

You know those scenes in the Bible where men poured ashes in their hair, and rent their clothing in grief, with much wailing and gnashing of teeth?

That's about how I felt once I read the title to this thread. Not even lying or exaggerating.


----------



## Batman4Life (Feb 25, 2014)

If this does happen they should kevin hart in it and also have a cameo from Uncle Drew (Kyrie Irving Character)


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 25, 2014)

^And Cliff Paul.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 25, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Looney Tunes and basketball?
> 
> I think they had this idea because the Lego Movie was successful. Since the audiences responded well to a movie about Legos, they might also love to go see a movie about iconic cartoon characters + the best basketball player since MJ.
> 
> Too bad for them the King just sunk their ship. Ain't no one in the NBA gonna say yes to this movie after the King turned it down. They'll have be forced to think of something original.



That makes execs seem out-of-touch enough to be believable.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Mar 1, 2014)

..._Why_?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

Wait, there are people in here arguing that Space Jam is a good movie?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2014)

Nostalgia stunna

nostalgia


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

Nostalgic for me too, but still.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm scrolling down the front page, and I see this thread title.



I'm slamming so hard right now, because I want to jam.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2014)

Nimander said:


> You know those scenes in the Bible where men poured ashes in their hair, and rent their clothing in grief, with much wailing and gnashing of teeth?
> 
> That's about how I felt once I read the title to this thread. Not even lying or exaggerating.



your sig is nearly three times over the limit


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2014)

Is fugly Mcugly  James gonna be wearing his mask?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 8, 2014)

No more than a marketing move, just like the first movie. A true sequel, no doubt.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2014)

Sometime a while ago I used to like this film and thought it was the best live-action/animated film. But looking  back (whistles) THAT SHIT WAS AWFUL. 

Roger Rabbit was the best. This was complete and utter shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 9, 2014)

I've heard this wasn't real and that Lebron was never even approached.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 11, 2014)

hell fucking no, I don't want to see this with Le FLop James in it


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

dis necro 

I believe it'll never achieve the same magic of the first one, but should still be a fun 90 minutes.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 20, 2018)

This movie will settle the MJ vs LeBron debate once and for all. If this is trash than lebron's name should never be mentioned in the same breath ever again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

This movie's version of Monstars should recruit MJ.

EDIT: wait. Have they released any plot points yet?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dis necro
> 
> I believe it'll never achieve the same magic of the first one, but should still be a fun 90 minutes.


The first one is not only timeless but it was also a commercial success.  It was one of the highest grossing movies of 1996.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The first one is not only timeless but it was also a commercial success.  It was one of the highest grossing movies of 1996.



Whoa there, buddy. I'm all up for a good Space Jam appreciation here but let's tone down any "timeless" dick jerking. It's the most obvious fucking example of a dated fucking movie you can think of. It's 90s through its fucking pores and not in a good way.

Anyway, Warner Brothers can make modern day Looney Tunes amazing when they feel like it....or make it bottom feeding low common denominator garbage. I'm not expecting much. Hopefully I'm wrong cause Daffy Duck and Bugs Bunny are the shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa there, buddy. I'm all up for a good Space Jam appreciation here but let's tone down any "timeless" dick jerking. It's the most obvious fucking example of a dated fucking movie you can think of. It's 90s through its fucking pores and not in a good way.
> 
> Anyway, Warner Brothers can make modern day Looney Tunes amazing when they feel like it....or make it bottom feeding low common denominator garbage. I'm not expecting much. Hopefully I'm wrong cause Daffy Duck and Bugs Bunny are the shit.


Nah...I think you can pop it in today and kids will enjoy it just as much. That makes it "timeless".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

Are they still gonna sex up Lola?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are they still gonna sex up Lola?


I don't know . They've turned away from that ever since and given her a Daffy duck personality.

The shit we found normal back then...90's was a wild time man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The shit we found normal back then...90's was a wild time man.



Man I think am gonna fire that shit tonight. I still have the VHS and a functioning VCR.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa there, buddy. I'm all up for a good Space Jam appreciation here but let's tone down any "timeless" dick jerking. It's the most obvious fucking example of a dated fucking movie you can think of. It's 90s through its fucking pores and not in a good way.
> 
> Anyway, Warner Brothers can make modern day Looney Tunes amazing when they feel like it....or make it bottom feeding low common denominator garbage. I'm not expecting much. Hopefully I'm wrong cause Daffy Duck and Bugs Bunny are the shit.


This is the one movie the Mouse can't touch tbh.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2018)

Will the soundtrack be as good?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 20, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Will the soundtrack be as good?



Depends on if they want to go anywhere near R. Kelly.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Depends on if they want to go anywhere near R. Kelly.



Probably not wouldn't fit Lebron's Brand...I guess they call Kendrick again?

Shame about R. Kelly a terrible human but a great musician.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are they still gonna sex up Lola?



A new generation of furries will be born.


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2018)

People don't understand the greatness of Michael Jordan during the 90s. The man was loved by all, even non-Basketball fans.

Lebron doesn't have that level of admiration.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> People don't understand the greatness of Michael Jordan during the 90s. The man was loved by all, even non-Basketball fans.
> 
> Lebron doesn't have that level of admiration.



You're absolutely right about this. Michael Jordan is one of the few Basketball stars to transcend the sport. Has anyone else in any sport been able to do the same since then? 

On the other hand though, Lebron might be a better actor than Michael Jordan.

Why does a "Space Jam 2" have to be based around Basketball again? lol, I'm not imagining "Spider Jam 2" being about MMA fighting, starring Connor McGregor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Michael Jordan is one of the few Basketball stars to transcend the sport. Has anyone else in any sport been able to do the same since then?


Tiger woods  and Colin Kaepernick comes to mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tiger woods  and Colin Kaepernick comes to mind.



Tiger Woods...maybe...at least prior to the controversy with his then-wife. I disagree about Kaepernick though, just because he's too divisive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Tiger Woods...maybe...at least prior to the controversy with his then-wife. I disagree about Kaepernick though, just because he's too divisive.


His divisivenes is what gained him influence. Nike-- a company worth almost 29 billion dollars jumped 30% in sales just by making him the face of their campaign.  Rather you like him or dislike him you know who he is without watching his games.

Tiger lost some popularity..still the most popular golfer in the world tho. But yeah. I think he was equal to Jordan in his prime. Dude's face was everywhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Jordan is "loved by all" because it was in his best interest to be.

People who really know him claims that he's an asshole for the most part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Has anyone else in any sport been able to do the same since then?



Cristiano Ronaldo and Messi? 



~Gesy~ said:


> Jordan is "loved by all" because it was in his best interest to be.
> 
> People who really know him claims that he's an asshole for the most part.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2018)

MJ being an asshole is public knowledge.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2018)

It should has been Cobee


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Depends on if they want to go anywhere near R. Kelly.


It's not he was spotless when he was on the first soundtrack.  He is also still putting out music.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It's not he was spotless when he was on the first soundtrack.  He is also still putting out music.


Lol nah R kelly is waaay more controversial nowadays. People in 96' hardly knew just how fucked up he really was. The worst thing about him at the time was his short marriage to 15 year old aaliyah but it was the 90's and people didn't give a darn back then lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2018)

Man, a guy pisses on an underage kid and he's married with that shit for life. Maybe the kid was cold or something.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Man, a guy pisses on an underage kid and he's married with that shit for life. Maybe the kid was cold or something.


it fairly recently came out that he has some fucked sex cults and women are suing him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Giving young girls STDs (allegedly)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> it fairly recently came out that he has some fucked sex cults and women are suing him.



Holy shit, this guy gets busy.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Lol nah R kelly is waaay more controversial nowadays. People in 96' hardly knew just how fucked up he really was. The worst thing about him at the time was his short marriage to 15 year old aaliyah but it was the 90's and people didn't give a darn back then lol.


Who didn't give a darn about that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Who didn't give a darn about that?


Those who still allowed him to be a successful artist?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Those who still allowed him to be a successful artist?


Do you mean the label still keeping him?  Because that's not the worse thing an artist has ever done.  But really the fans determine who is successful, and he was still popular (also the news was fairly hidden, a lot of people didn't know the details).

Jerry Lee Lewis was the only who got fucked for this, and that's because the teenager was his cousin.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2018)

You know i'd like to think we've come a lot farther as a society in these last few decades but then i remember there are still people like 6ix9ine crapping out hits after hits despite their pedo history and then i just lose faith in humanity.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Do you mean the label still keeping him?  Because that's not the worse thing an artist has ever done.  But really the fans determine who is successful, and he was still popular (also the news was fairly hidden, a lot of people didn't know the details).
> 
> Jerry Lee Lewis was the only who got fucked for this, and that's because the teenager was his cousin.


I'm talking about Kelly still being the biggest R&B act of his time despite his sexual deviancy. The boondocks episode captured this perfectly with everyone having a "we just want a new album" mindset.

He's only in hot water now because he hasn't transitioned to the more sensitive era he's living in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> You know i'd like to think we've come a lot farther as a society in these last few decades but then i remember there are still people like 6ix9ine crapping out hits after hits despite their pedo history and then i just lose faith in humanity.


Eh..That may be due to the fact that details of that case is iffy and the police pressured him to plead guilty to avoid jail time.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm talking about Kelly still being the biggest R&B act of his time despite his sexual deviancy. The boondocks episode captured this perfectly with everyone having a "we just want a new album" mindset.
> 
> He's only in hot water now because he hasn't transitioned to the more sensitive era he's living in.


The same way that young girls still love Chris Brown and southerners still love Trump.  That isn't "nobody in giving a fuck" that's their fanbase still wanting more of their stuff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2018)

One of my favorite songs from the sound track of the first film, wondering which artist they might be collaborating for the next film's sound track.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The same way that young girls still love Chris Brown and southerners still love Trump.  That isn't "nobody in giving a fuck" that's their fanbase still wanting more of their stuff.


Chris Brown isn't as famous as he could've been. And had a hard time rising above the Rihanna scandal .I remember people having him as the next micheal back in the day.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chris Brown isn't as famous as he could've been. And had a hard time rising above the Rihanna scandal .I remember people having him as the next micheal back in the day.


The fact that Chris Brown sold and is still selling millions of albums and touring despite his history shows that his fanbase didn't care.  The amount of trouble he got into shows that the rest of the people do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2018)

Im sure for the soundtrack, they'll find more timely acts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The fact that Chris Brown sold and is still selling millions of albums and touring despite his history shows that his fanbase didn't care.  The amount of trouble he got into shows that the rest of the people do.



Hasn't sold a million since 2012. But I get your point . Artist will always have their loyalist no matter what. I'm just saying his domestic abuse case was taken a lot more seriously than Kelly being a pedo for the most part.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2018)

I remember when stories about Kelly's 'peeing on an underage girl' tape came out, it seemed like people treated it as a joke, whereas the Chris Brown assault was taken more seriously. Admittedly, I think I was still a teenager around that time, so it wasn't like I was watching the news or talking to adults about the Kelly controversy. 

It's weird how things change. I remember when the O.J Simpson murder case ended in a 'not guilty'. I was in class at that moment and everyone was listening to the radio, although I can't recall why the teacher would let us do that. When the verdict was read, everyone cheered. Now everyone hates O.J and take no pleasure in him getting away with murder.

I remember Kelly got a not-guilty verdict too. Did the pee tapes ever proven to exist?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> When the verdict was read, everyone cheered. Now everyone hates O.J and take no pleasure in him getting away with murder.


That's not true. We still treat his murders as a joke. He's the most beloved killer of our time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's not true. We still treat his murders as a joke. He's the most beloved killer of our time.



As has been said, there will always be a core fanbase who will support you for anything. But I would venture that the majority view him as a monster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't think these are his "fans" per se. He's viewed as a relic of American history. I also think that as most people who talked about him has said --he's _a very charming guy._ And his legal team did such a good job controlling perception that the scenario wasn't taken as seriously as it should have been.

It's also "funny" that he got away with it.


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyways...back on topic.

Lebron doesn't have the selling power of Michael Jordan.
Also remember that Muggsy Bogues joke from the 1996 film how he's now just a short guy when the aliens took away his talent. That joke only works coming from Muggsy Bogues.
The joke about Michael Jordan playing baseball, which actually happened and he sucked at it.

And this is going to be very painful for me to say, but the Looney Tunes are not as popular as they once were. I remember watching the Looney Tunes as a kid. Looney Tunes used to be on Nickelodeon back in 1994. Looney Tunes aired on Fox kids at some point. Tazmania and Tiny Toons were there as well. Kids WB had the Sylvester and Tweety Mystery. The dancing frog was the main mascot of WB. The Bugs N Daffy Show.

These characters don't have the same appeal has they once had during the 90s. The Luney Tunes Show 2011...yeah I didn't like the whole Bugs and Daffy being in a sitcom.

Dear lord I loved Taz-Mania back on Fox Kids. Both me and my dad watched that show together.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chris Brown isn't as famous as he could've been. And had a hard time rising above the Rihanna scandal .I remember people having him as the next micheal back in the day.



Well sure but Chris was hurt by beating up someone who was popular.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Michael Jordan and Bill Murray need to be in this.

Even though he is retired.  I would add Kobe.

Blake Griffin is probably one of the players that should have his talent stolen.  (I recommend him because his commercials are funny.  You could probably do Chris Paul because of his commercials too.)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Also remember that Muggsy Bogues joke from the 1996 film how he's now just a short guy when the aliens took away his talent. That joke only works coming from Muggsy Bogues.


This movie isn't going to use the same jokes and plot lines lol (or at least I hope not)

But hypothetically Isaiah Thomas can be the new Muggsy.


Skaddix said:


> Well sure but Chris was hurt by beating up someone who was popular.


That's true too. That's a stain that'll never come out in either of their careers unfortunately.


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This movie isn't going to use the same jokes and plot lines lol (or at least I hope not)
> 
> But hypothetically Isaiah Thomas can be the new Muggsy.
> 
> That's true too. That's a stain that'll never come out in either of their careers unfortunately.



Isaiah Thomas is 5'9, Muggsy was 5'3. Muggsy was a nationwide sensation, short people everywhere wanted to be Bogues. 

You can't recapture that 90s magic.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 22, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> You can't recapture that 90s magic.



100% agree but they are going to try and it is most likely going to be a massive flop


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2018)

Mark Wahlberg should be the main character


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

If Kobe is in this he needs to be in a similar role that Larry Bird was in the original, since he's been retired for a few years.

I would want Derrick Rose to be in it but he might get hurt during filming.



Ben Grimm said:


> The Luney Tunes Show 2011...yeah I didn't like the whole Bugs and Daffy being in a sitcom.


I must have missed this.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If Kobe is in this he needs to be in a similar role that Larry Bird was in the original, since he's been retired for a few years.
> 
> I would want Derrick Rose to be in it but he might get hurt during filming.
> 
> ...




Though it did have some awesome parts


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Daffy duck>>Bugs bunny


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2018)

Daffy Duck is a loser who freeloads off of Bugs Bunny.

EDIT: Nvm the laundry part, bad memory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)

In the sitcom?

In the classic show..daffy was the only Looney tune who challenged Bugs..even coming out the victor on a few occasions.

Lets not pretend he wasn't the vegeta to Bugs Goku.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> In sitcom?
> 
> In the classic show..daffy was the only Looney tune who challenged Bugs..even coming out the victor on a few occasions.
> 
> Lets not pretend he wasn't the vegeta to Bugs Goku.



Wait, he actually beat Bugs, when did this happen?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't remember the specifics but as an avid Looney tunes watcher growing up I'm sure it happened on at least one occasion . Which made me think to myself "wow..bugs finally lost" .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2018)

If Elmer fucking Fudd ends up having the last laugh on Bugs Bunny in your rare occasion, Daffy sure as hell did. 

Porky Pig was Daffy's Elmer Fudd anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't remember the specifics but as an avid Looney tunes watcher growing up I'm sure it happened on at least one occasion . Which made me think to myself "wow..bugs finally lost" .


When Daffy was the storyboard artist?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

No, when Elmer Fudd was.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 9, 2018)

Someone alert me when i can talk about what a no charisma, no heart, arrogant doofus Lebron is.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Someone alert me when i can talk about what a no charisma, no heart, arrogant doofus Lebron is.


Ouch, such edge.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Ouch, such edge.


Sometimes truth has and edge, sometimes it does not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Sometimes truth has and edge, sometimes it does not.


It's not true tho.

LeBron is a highly charismatic figure in the modern era..both on and off the court.

I've seen him play hard in helpless situations so the no heart comment is wrong as well

And I'd say he's not _arrogant enough _given who he is.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's not true tho.
> 
> LeBron is a highly charismatic figure in the modern era..both on and off the court.
> 
> ...



LeBron is against his political crusade, so... He probably also thinks Taylor Swift is shit now.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's not true tho.
> 
> LeBron is a highly charismatic figure in the modern era..both on and off the court.
> 
> ...


It's just the media sucking his dick. The average 14th man has more charisma.

I seen him hire his buddy as coach.

He is way too arrogant, i cannot wait for him to get scholled by the West.


Atlas said:


> LeBron is against his political crusade, so... He probably also thinks Taylor Swift is shit now.


I am defending against a Crusade, not crusading.  Did not post jack about Swift.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


> LeBron is against his political crusade, so... He probably also thinks Taylor Swift is shit now.


Tbf taylor swift was always shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2018)

Lebron James is a great man who does great things.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> He is way too arrogant, i cannot wait for him to get scholled by the West.


Explain.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Explain.


Wait and see.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lebron James is a great man who does great things.



great talent, that's it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Wait and see.


No you made the claim, back it up or else you're just barking for attention as usual.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No you made the claim, back it up or else you're just barking for attention as usual.


Him being an arrogant dick explains itself.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Him being an arrogant dick explains itself.


So you're just blabbering without any sort of actual evidence, got it


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So you're just blabbering without any sort of actual evidence, got it


You are just walking around blindly...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2018)

He built a school for underprivileged children. How is that not a great achievement?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 10, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Tbf taylor swift was always shit.



I don't really like her either, but hating on her because she leans democrat is stupid. Just like what Kamal is doing here right now with Lebron.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 10, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir confirmed for loving ugly anorexic bitchy overrated white girls


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 10, 2018)

The original _Space Jam_ was one of my favorite films when I was a child, but it was very much a product of its time, so I do not believe that a sequel will be able to recapture the magic that made the original so enjoyable.

Also, given how popular American football is, currently, would it not make more sense for a sequel to focus on that sport, with Tom Brady or one of the Manning brothers as the main character?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir confirmed for loving ugly anorexic bitchy overrated white girls



Taylor got fat doe


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taylor got fat doe


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taylor got fat doe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2018)

~VK~ said:


>





Upgraded like Perfect Cell.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Upgraded like Perfect Cell.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Upgraded like Perfect Cell.


Taylor swift is the skinny version of what happens when you mess up a fusion dance.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The original _Space Jam_ was one of my favorite films when I was a child, but it was very much a product of its time, so I do not believe that a sequel will be able to recapture the magic that made the original so enjoyable.
> 
> Also, given how popular American football is, currently, would it not make more sense for a sequel to focus on that sport, with Tom Brady or one of the Manning brothers as the main character?


Nope.  Peyton is retired, Eli is shit, and Brady is unpopular


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Peyton is retired, Eli is shit, and Brady is unpopular



Who are you asking, to think that Tom Brady is "unpopular?"

Who else is there that could be the star of a football-centric sequel to _Space Jam?_


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who are you asking, to think that Tom Brady is "unpopular?"


He is unpopular.  He's only massively popular in New England, outside of there most people don't care for him.

Anyway Space Jam wouldn't do Football anyway because it doesn't have worldwide appeal.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Anyway Space Jam wouldn't do Football anyway because it doesn't have worldwide appeal.



Are you saying that basketball does? And who cares about the world?_ Space Jam _was an American movie for American audiences. Do you think that the makers of films in other nations wish to appeal to audiences in nations other than their own?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that basketball does? And who cares about the world?_ Space Jam _was an American movie for American audiences. Do you think that the makers of films in other nations wish to appeal to audiences in nations other than their own?


  You know so little.

In the 90s, basketball became extremely popular worldwide in large part due to MJ, in any country around the world you can find basketball courts with people of all ages playing.  Most people around the world couldn't tell you the first thing about Football, while MJ is a global figure.

Also movies are made for profit and people around the world watch American movies.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 12, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that basketball does? And who cares about the world?_ Space Jam _was an American movie for American audiences. Do you think that the makers of films in other nations wish to appeal to audiences in nations other than their own?


India will start thinking about it with their success in China. Hong Kong always tries  to appeal to the Mainland thesese days.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> *OInida* will start thinkming about it with their success in China. Hong Kong always tries  to appeal to the Mainland *thesese* days.


English please.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Also movies are made for profit and people around the world watch American movies.



I cannot speak for everyone, but, if I was a film maker, I would never pander to the lowest common denominator and I would definitely value artistic integrity over profit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot speak for everyone, but, if I was a film maker, I would never pander to the lowest common denominator and I would definitely value artistic integrity over profit.


Well then you would probably be an Indie film maker.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Well then you would probably be an Indie film maker.



Without any question, I would be; there are too few of them and too many giant corporations, in my mind.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Pandering to the lowest common denominator is a good way to get rich. Just ask Adam Sandler and Michael Bay.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pandering to the lowest common denominator is a good way to get rich. Just ask Adam Sandler and Michael Bay.



I believe that pandering to the lowest common denominator is the height of tyranny, a virtual form of keeping consumers barefoot and stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that pandering to the lowest common denominator is the height of tyranny, a virtual form of keeping consumers barefoot and stupid.



But many people are very happy living that way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But many people are very happy living that way.



In that case, those people can be happy, but I will not be; I seek a higher and more intellectual form of entertainment.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 15, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I seek a higher and more intellectual form of entertainment.


Yeah i also like the fast and furious franchise.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pandering to the lowest common denominator is a good way to get rich. Just ask Adam Sandler and Michael Bay.


Watch Benghazi. Michael bay knows his stuff. Sandler is out of the hteatres. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that pandering to the lowest common denominator is the height of tyranny, a virtual form of keeping consumers barefoot and stupid.



Those movies can also be interesting in their own way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 15, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Those movies can also be interesting in their own way.



I will not deny that, despite how terrible they were, I actually enjoyed both _Batman and Robin_ and the 1998 _Godzilla_ film, because of how hilariously and unintentionally awful they were.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will not deny that, despite how terrible they were, I actually enjoyed both _Batman and Robin_ and the 1998 _Godzilla_ film, because of how hilariously and unintentionally awful they were.


Um...1998 Gozilla is one of the best films ever created.  Pinnacle in moviemaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Um...1998 Gozilla is one of the best films ever created.  Pinnacle in moviemaking.



That is definitely sarcasm.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is definitely sarcasm.


Your tastes in movies is definitely sarcastic.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

@Sennin of Hardwork please edit the release date into the thread title and add this to the directory at once!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork please edit the release date into the thread title and add this to the directory at once!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2019)

Why hasn't the release date been added yet?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2020)




----------

